# Tecumseh 8HP Intake help



## CsClimbr (May 10, 2018)

My apologies if posted in the wrong forum and or website but long story short, I’m on a deadline to rig/locate/build/purchase some kind of intake/air filtration system onto a toy I picked up for my boys 10th bday this month and was hoping someone on here may have this motor or could help with some ideas..

Seems it’s a Tecumseh 8HP 
HMSK80-155642V 
(Prior snowblower motor as it’s 110v & pull start)

Missing everything from the carb filter side. Hoping to maybe run some sort of snorkel up towards the top of the buggy. I can’t seem to find an IPL I can view on a mobile (cellphone) application at the moment so not sure if there are available pieces I can order or should I attempt to machine & build custom.

Any ideas welcome, go kart adaptation is new to me. What would you do??

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Ted Jenkins (May 10, 2018)

Ebay has hundreds of assemblies for your motor. Thanks


----------



## ironman_gq (May 10, 2018)

It's not missing, the snowblowers never had a filter just a shroud that was wide open on the bottom. Should be able to easily find a flange with a spigot mount for a cheap cone filter.


----------



## boltonranger (May 10, 2018)

This is what you’re looking for. 
Pm me and I’ll get the address for you.


----------



## CsClimbr (May 11, 2018)

Awesome! Perfect!


----------



## boltonranger (May 13, 2018)

Pm sent. X2


----------



## CsClimbr (May 30, 2018)

boltonranger said:


> Pm sent. X2



Thanks again man!


----------



## boltonranger (May 30, 2018)

You’re very welcome. 
Post how the project turns out.


----------



## CsClimbr (May 30, 2018)

A bit custom of a fit to clear the choke lever so I’m not sure if maybe there is an extension flange option but a short piece of hose and longer screws worked temporarily till I cut up the other included plate and rig some kind of snorkel.

Perfect for now to keep debris out tho


----------



## boltonranger (May 31, 2018)

Looks good!
There are other choke levers that are able to clear your air filter housing available. Like this one that I googled:


----------



## CsClimbr (May 31, 2018)

boltonranger said:


> View attachment 655240
> Looks good!
> There are other choke levers that are able to clear your air filter housing available. Like this one that I googled:



Good to know! That armature was inhibiting the filter housing also (with the red handle) and the shutdown (green wire) isn’t attached so I plan to run a shut-down switch up front. Slowly figuring this mess out that the last owner created.

They couldn’t get it running but I found the fuel line running thru the motor was completely blocked somehow so I rerouted a new line, filter & fuel cutoff and rebuilt the carb and she fired right up with fresh gas. Gonna pickup a new chain and motor mount hardware this week to re-align the motor & sprocket better as the chain binds.

It’ll be an ongoing project but always up for a challenge


----------



## boltonranger (May 31, 2018)

Fuel line was sometimes that way so that on a snowblower the fuel line wouldn’t freeze if there was water in the gas. Engine heat would keep it warm. 
Not necessary if you’re running in above zero temps. Better off away from the cylinder.


----------



## CsClimbr (May 31, 2018)

boltonranger said:


> Fuel line was sometimes that way so that on a snowblower the fuel line wouldn’t freeze if there was water in the gas. Engine heat would keep it warm.
> Not necessary if you’re running in above zero temps. Better off away from the cylinder.



Nice, routed it down and around the motor & it works fine. Still thinking I should replace the purge line and bulb


----------



## CsClimbr (Jun 2, 2018)

Thanks for the help all! B-day boy loves it!


----------

